# Need some new music.



## Pinhead (Aug 16, 2008)

K due to the local record store selling the CD i ordered to the wrong guy there gave me a coupon for a free CD so i need some advice on what to get. I'm a big fan of the more "hardcore" music ( quoting my mom on that one ) like Lordi, Slipknot, Arch Enemy, Etc. Any Suggestions?


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd suggest Dethklok from Metalocalypse.... but honestly, you could listen to any deep-voiced death metal since it's all the same thing anyway. 

Alestorm, maybe? But they are a novelty band that'll probably never have a second album.


----------



## X (Aug 16, 2008)

do you Liston to disturbed?


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2008)

pandora.com.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2008)

Hatebreed, Fear Factory...


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

Scar Symmetry, Raintime, System Of A Down.

The list could go on.

(Although I seriously suggest you look up Scar Symmetry.)


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions and I think I'll go get a Scar Symmetry album. yes half witted fur I listen to disturbed, Thanks for the link Aden and Diosoth if you think all deep voiced death metal is the same your mistaken. yes a few bands do sound similar but a majority do in fact have a unique sound because there  are different people playing in each band with each contributing there own sound to the band thus making a sort of musical genetic sequence. And also go find would you love a monster man by Lordi on youtube and then listen to dead eyes see no future by Arch Enemy and tell me they are the same.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 17, 2008)

Pinhead said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and *I think I'll go get a Scar Symmetry album.* yes half witted fur I listen to disturbed, Thanks for the link Aden and Diosoth if you think all deep voiced death metal is the same your mistaken. yes a few bands do sound similar but a majority do in fact have a unique sound because there  are different people playing in each band with each contributing there own sound to the band thus making a sort of musical genetic sequence. And also go find would you love a monster man by Lordi on youtube and then listen to dead eyes see no future by Arch Enemy and tell me they are the same.



Good choice.

If you can, I suggest Symmetric In Design, their heaviest album. But they all are good.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2008)

In Flames we trust


----------



## kalibration ltd (Aug 23, 2008)

at the drive-in: relationship of command

that's their most hardcore album, you really oughta pick it up. blows a lot of what you hear nowadays right out of the water.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 3, 2008)

Cradle of Filth, Mayhem, Dimmu Borgir, In Flames, Cannibal Corpse, Napalm Death.


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 4, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> at the drive-in: relationship of command
> 
> that's their most hardcore album, you really oughta pick it up. blows a lot of what you hear nowadays right out of the water.



I would have done this too 

It is not that "hardcore" but is unique much more


----------



## McRoz (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, if you like Slipknot DO NOT get the special edition of AHIG. The extra tracks are lame and the DVD is fucking terrible. The rest of the music's alright, though.

I'd also recommend anything by The Black Dahlia Murder except Miasma. For some reason, I don't really like that album. Maybe some Lamb of God as well.


----------

